# nice free patterns



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

http://knitpurlhunter.com/shop/category.php?cid=24


----------



## purpleone (Oct 1, 2012)

thankyou I will have a look

angela



angelaine said:


> http://knitpurlhunter.com/shop/category.php?cid=24


----------



## Kathi11 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks. Nice sock and mitten patterns plus there is not a million to look through...it only takes a couple of minutes to look at them all.


----------



## geeliz (Dec 26, 2012)

Thank you for the link! I'm already interested in that "toe up sock pattern", knowing I need to tackle knitting socks at long last! At home, I'm always in stocking feet or slippers, and they wear out or need darning up at times. I'd make a good Canadian...lol! BTW, LOVE your beautiful lighthouse afghan, and what an accomplishment that it is your own design!....Liz in WA state


----------



## cathbeasle (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks, have all ready downloaded several patterns!


----------



## Puppies101 (Nov 3, 2012)

Thank you for the link, saved a few patterns.


----------



## Pishi (Jul 15, 2013)

I looked at one pattern and was kicked off KP, I hate when that happens.


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Thank you! I downloaded several patterns.


----------



## jacan (Oct 13, 2012)

Thanks - lost my Favorites when my desktop 'died'!


----------



## jacan (Oct 13, 2012)

Thanks - lost my Favorites when my desktop 'died'!


----------



## Mikaiyawa (Mar 1, 2013)

nice  thank you


----------



## Mags1956 (Sep 15, 2012)

Thank you for sharing the link to these free patterns.


----------



## Gwalkstan (Feb 28, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## Tessa28 (Sep 26, 2011)

Lovely patterns, thank you for the link, Tessa28


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks, I love the honeycomb mittens.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Some really nice patterns, thank you for posting!


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## jjcooter (Oct 26, 2013)

thank you!!


----------



## Florida Faye (Aug 12, 2011)

Thank you. Those are very nice patterns and I have downloaded several.


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

Cool, thanks!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very nice,thanks for the links.


----------

